# Your Highest % Lure in 2006?



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Species does not matter, I would just like to know which lure has caught the most fish.

For me it's the Acme Phoebe.

BlueWater


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

In Creeks, its definetly a White Rooster Tail, Rivers Green Jig Head with a green curly tail jig. Ponds, Live Minnows, or any type of Storm Swim baits, they always have an awesome effect.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Twister tail, absoulety hammmered the smallies on them this year...
Senkos, had some great days on them...


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Rapala shallow running jerkbaits...also tubes did very well for me too...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I would have to say a spinnerbait then a jig.


----------



## gdtii (Oct 31, 2005)

Blue suspending glass shad rap


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

tricksticks, bandit's, rubber worms, finesse worms


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Vlasic Pickle.....


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Favorite lure to catch a fish on, Zara puppy. But, I have lots of confidence in Power Bait lizard


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Chatterbait, chatterbait, chatterbait....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Smallmouth/Largemouth Bass- Chatterbait, Rapala Skitter Pop, Spinnerbait
Saugeye- Jig with Twistertail
Live Bait- Minnows


----------



## csbassattack (Sep 12, 2006)

Senko 4 and 5 inch / bandit crankbaits / tubes.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Zoom finesse worm on a 1/4oz modified jighead.>BornToFish


----------



## minnowmagnet (May 16, 2006)

White grub--- charturuse--- white, yeah white definitely white. No wait, maybe hollow craw bodies--- solid--- yeah Re-Lo hollow. Wait, we still have many months before ice. I'll have to get back with you.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Spam and hotdogs.......thats my secret on those smallies!!


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Live bait. Wally Divers and Erie Dearies.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Most sucess this year has been with a DT 6 and a Fluke


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

Smallmouths:
1. Lazor Eye spinner
2. Yum Crawbug
3. Storm Wildeye swim shad

Largemouths:
1. Storm Wildeye swim shad
2. Stanley "Bloodspot" spinner bait

Misc:
caught about a 5 lb brown on a Lazor Eye spinner. Caught largemouths and smallmouths on 3" Rapala but barely used a crank bait all year.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

white rooster tails, tubes, grubs with curly tails.
tubes are phenomenal in ponds for crappie.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

White Castle french fries. Da bomb baby!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Texas style or Carolina?

BlueWater


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Fire-tiger roostertail, red erie derie.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

weapon/mayfly rig so long as it had green beads and a gold blade---2nd choice ---gold 1/2 oz toms with a green sticker


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

rooster tails, wee crawl, pearl white or chartruese grub with 3/8 jig.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

Positively a Mepps rooster tail with fringe....


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

1. 8" zoom worm (brown/orange swirl) 
2. Berkley blade dancer


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

For River systems, 3 inch white, or chartruese curly tailed grub on a 1/8 or 1/4th jig head of matching color. 

For ponds, pretty much anything works in the pond I go to but Id say a scaled down 2 inch grub no preference on color with 1/16 jig head.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Smallmouth- Yum Wooly Hawgtail & Tiny Torpedo
Largemouth - Spinnerbait & Plastic Worms


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Walleye color shad rap in the creek  
Salt and pepper grub on a jig close second.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I was interested in this thread 'cause it fascinates me that (y'all say) certain lures seem to work well with certain fish at certain times. I've gone to Dick's MANY times this season and bought one that was named in here as a 'killer'...and sometimes I had the same luck, and sometimes I didn't. But read the whole three pages...you won't see any consistency; that is, you can't pick out "Top Ten" for anything from these 'favorites'. It seems that individuals have had good luck on the same type fish with very different lures...which brings me back to what my old grandpappy used to say: "when they's bitin', they'll bite ANYTHIN'. When they's not bitin', they won't bite NUTHIN'." The biggest bass I ever caught hit a waterlogged chicken gizzard I was quickly reeling in, disgusted, because I had fished for cats for 3 hours with not a single bite. I caught a 21-lb cat on a rooster tail once--_really_--and last weekend I pulled up an eye-popping bluegill (11" & almost a full pound) on a piece of chewed bubblegum, which I had jokingly told my grandson was good bait, since we had run out. I'm no Roland Martin, but 50 years of fishing has led me to believe the strange old coot was right....


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

lucky craft pointer 78 for #'s. 100 for size.

I can't list just one

rapala shallow shad rap 8 shiner or walleye (lost mine yesterday, d'oh!)

pretty much any topwater other than a buzzbait when the topwater bite is on. I include rapala floaters 13, 11 used as a twitch bait here.

actually as a %, berkly minnow grub on a wide gap 1/16 jig head. especially if you like catfish. i'm done with gulp though.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i will have to disagree with you iteech....Many of times i have switched lures and began to catch fish in the same area i had just cast a min. ago. alot of times just changed color and started catching fish... You definately don't want to have a favorite lure you don't take off... If all lures fished the same then someone different would win tournaments everytime not the same guys...I know people that are stuck on just one lure and go fishing all day and don't catch anything on there one lure and come to the conclusion they are just not biting, which is very rarely true...
my fav lure is prolly mepps #4 spinners in anglia


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

The go to lure for me when all else is not working (or I am not working the lure properly)  has been the floating Rapala. I catch more Saugeyes than Smallies but the bite starts and stays with it for me.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to admit, ONCE in a while, switching lures has gotten me more interest. But not once have I been fishing when the bite was really dead...nothing...then switched baits or lures and they turned on like crazy. I might get one or two after changing, otherwise would have got nothing...but I've never experienced the absolutely nothing-to-WHITEHOT BITE thing. And I swear, if they are really biting well, I could throw a piece of my shoe, and they'd bite it. Experienced that at a private pond the other day--got a number of nice bass and big 'gills in an hour; I ran out of bait and tore up a hotdog bun and made bread balls, got the same amount of bites! And also they were biting any lure I had in the box, did not matter. Anyway, this thread did it to me again...I WANT to be a believer, so I've gone to Dicks' and bought the ones I saw most frequently mentioned! (Hey, a true fisherman--or woman--never gives up hope!)


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

When I get to a lake or pond I always have a plan of what I am going to try and how I'm going to try it,based on a varity of factors such as: weather, my last visit or what has worked for me at similiar locations. I may fish 10 different lures in the 1st hour if the bite is not on, I keep changing lure types, colors and presentation until I find what is working. Often the bite is off somewhat, but I don't know if I ever find it to be completely off. Rarely do I get skunked and I am usually able to out fish others that I am with, becuase of my method. Oh yeah: I almost always fish for LM.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

fishing a private pond compared to fishing public water is quite different. You may easily catch em on a shoelace in a private pond but that ain't cutting in in the LMR or Eastfork, CC...etc. I have my favorites, but it is nice to know I have lures for every condition if needed, but yes, LM will hit my fav's anywhere, but you have to adapt to situations and lures if conditions call for it. You will never catch me on the water with 1 or 2 lures...hehe


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Ohio Smallies - Rapala Countdown in gold/black
New York Pike - Size 2 Blue Fox Spinner Minnow in gold/black

It is interesting to hear the different takes on lure selection and rotation. In my experience, changing presentation and/or tackle can entice reluctant fish to bite, but this is not a universal thing. Sometimes I can't get fish to go for anything - even if I throw everything in the box at 'em. This is probably a reflection of my lack of experience, but in a nutshell, sometimes they's bitin' and sometimes they's ain't. That's part of the fun.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

When I can't get them to go for anything else a worm rigged wacky style often does the trick.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I hear ya there mike...We all have those days too. (but I do try my part to make them bite if I can)


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a "Johnny Come Lately" to this post. I always love these posts because there is no wrong answer...and I hate being wrong!

For me this year it's been Rapala's Countdown Minnow in the Olive Green Muddler color. (For my flyfishing it has been a black helgrammite pattern!)

Always great to see everyone's responses. Let's get out on the water while we still can...I'm heading up to the Maumee River in about an hour!

Best of luck to all!
zspook


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

white grub for me as well! Very cheap and very effective.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ice fishing jigs and twister tails


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I've caught numerous bass over the years on a variety of lures & patterns. I try to learn a new technique or lure every season. Alot of what is on the market is to catch the fishermans eye, rather than just the fish. A person could have great success every year with just a few proven lures & patterns.>BornToFish


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

This year I have caught more bass and bigger bass on plain old spinner bait, twin-blade variety, size 4 Indiana blades . Best color has been black with silver/gray dressing and yellow eyes. There are more than a few close seconds.


----------

